# CUBECART. GODADDY HOSTING, ZEND OPTIMIZER please help!!!!!



## mlsalters77 (Nov 7, 2008)

EVERYONE!!!!!!!

I am hosting my site through godaddy.com using FileZila client FTP. after i installed cubecart instead of my site opening up i got an error page directing me to install zend optimizer which i downloaded but have no idea how to install. I have gone through the installation and it asked me for crap like "where is my php ini folder?" and "webserver folder" so i down loaded filezila server and i have also read through the guides, and called godaddy support who had me change my php ver to 4.4.9 and after waiting all day i now get a messege saying i need to upgrade to 5 what the HZELL!!!! basicly, how do i install this crap so i can get my site going????? (sorry, Ive been at this for 3days with about 6 hours of leep between them!lol)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubs52632 (Apr 17, 2009)

if you go to cubecarts forums there is a ton of info on this problem.


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

mlsalters77 said:


> EVERYONE!!!!!!!
> 
> I am hosting my site through godaddy.com using FileZila client FTP. after i installed cubecart instead of my site opening up i got an error page directing me to install zend optimizer which i downloaded but have no idea how to install. I have gone through the installation and it asked me for crap like "where is my php ini folder?" and "webserver folder" so i down loaded filezila server and i have also read through the guides, and called godaddy support who had me change my php ver to 4.4.9 and after waiting all day i now get a messege saying i need to upgrade to 5 what the HZELL!!!! basicly, how do i install this crap so i can get my site going????? (sorry, Ive been at this for 3days with about 6 hours of leep between them!lol)
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


godaddy is only for IT expects who can solve those installation problems ...

even u can fixed the problem at this moment, surely u will be in another trouble (even much bigger) the day when your customer visit your web site.

my 2 cents : re-consider hosting in Godaddy before your web site goes public!

any way...good luck


----------



## mlsalters77 (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmm, good point. I have been back and fourth with their tech support for the past 4 days they just send me articles that I have allready found by googling. I have found the solution finaly but still have some issues. although godaddy has the corect zend optimizer installed allready, from what i understand you have to alter the php.ini file to tell it which version to use. I have the coding so that part is good. the issue is i cant seem to pinpoin which .ini file is the correct one to change. forums say that it should be in the root file but i dont see a root file in my site files when viewing it in filezila ftp client. so crap!!! I am now trying to contact cubecart to get some direction on where the php.ini file to edit is located and should be placed but the have been sucking at support. i thinki will just start contacting cubecart users here on the forums. if that fails "F" godaddy...or cubecart! somebody has to go.lol


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I recently ran into this problem and Godaddy had a simple fix

https://support.cubecart.com/index....n-my-godaddy-or-maddogdomains-hosting-account

Basically create a text file on your desktop and add the following:

AddHandler x-httpd-php5 .php

Save the Text file as .htaccess select "All Files" 

Then Create another Text file and add the following:

[Zend]
zend_optimizer.optimization_level=15
zend_extension_manager.optimizer=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer-3.3.3
zend_extension_manager.optimizer_ts=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer_TS-3.3.3
zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer-3.3.3/ZendExtensionManager.so
zend_extension_ts=/usr/local/Zend/lib/Optimizer_TS-3.3.3/ZendExtensionManager_TS.so

Save this text file as: php5.ini and select File Type "All Files"

Now all you have to do is FTP those two files up to your hosting site located in the root folder where you installed CubeCart. Should work.

If it doesn't work, make certain that the file names are correct.... i.e. NO File Extension for .htaccess and the Correct file extension for php5.ini

Good Luck!


----------

